# X11 & сесии

## bukazoid

hi ALL 

есть куча запущеных X програм 

как зделать чтобы:

1. при падении X11 (вседствии эксперементов итд.) запущенные програмы продолжали работать (и думали что Xorg жывой) и после перезапуска можно было подключиться к старой сесии (как в citrix терминалах на window) ?

2. можно было создать несколько сеансов и периодически подключаться и мониторить их.

----------

## Double

 *bukazoid wrote:*   

> hi ALL 
> 
> есть куча запущеных X програм 
> 
> как зделать чтобы:
> ...

 

1. поставь линуксовый терминал сервер

2. непонятен смысл всего этого

----------

## bukazoid

 *Double wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. поставь линуксовый терминал сервер
> 
> 

 

ltsp ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. непонятен смысл всего этого
> 
> 

 

идеализированный вариант:

10-ть серверов на каждом запускается что-то X-вое (сервера) результат экспортируется на (клиента)

1-а машина с монитором (клиент)

хотелось бы чтобы при выключении/падении (клиента), запушенные приложения на (серверах) продолжали работать и не замечали "пропажи" клиента.

после загрузки клиент мог присоедениться к ранее запущеним програмам.

P.S. как screen только для X11.

----------

## Double

[quote="bukazoid"] *Double wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. поставь линуксовый терминал сервер
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> ltsp ?

 да

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. непонятен смысл всего этого
> 
> 

  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> идеализированный вариант:
> 
> 10-ть серверов на каждом запускается что-то X-вое (сервера) результат экспортируется на (клиента)
> ...

 

зачем на сервере икы?

----------

## bukazoid

 *Double wrote:*   

> 
> 
> зачем на сервере икы?

 

на верное для того чтобы запускать иксовые програмы ....  :Smile: 

сервера приложений ведь ...

----------

## Double

 *bukazoid wrote:*   

>  *Double wrote:*   
> 
> зачем на сервере икы? 
> 
> на верное для того чтобы запускать иксовые програмы .... 
> ...

 

ну дык тогда однозначно надо ставить терминальный сервер

----------

## bukazoid

 *Double wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   ltsp ? да
> 
> 

 

ltsp что-то вроде не из той оперы ....

есть:

TighVNC

RealVNC

xf4vnc

x11vnc

FreeNX

vino

.

поставил

TighVNC 

проблемы с обновлением прорисовки, да и тормозит. (запускал Xvnc в нём vmware). 

_

Xvfb интерактивно использовать можно ?

_

есть где информация про идеологию работы X11  в картинках ?

----------

## WI

 *bukazoid wrote:*   

> hi ALL 
> 
> есть куча запущеных X програм 
> 
> как зделать чтобы:
> ...

 

При падении СЕРВЕРА валятся ВСЕ клиенты, в том числе и терминальные. При зававле клиента некоторые сервера могут держать сессию, как это делает сервер терминалов.

Падающий X сервер тянет за собой ВСЕ дочерние процессы, независимо от того где вы его уроните, у себя или на серваке.  

Для консольных утилит есть несколько хитростей, позволяющих вывести задачу из списка дочерних процессов. Часть из них описана в мануалах по установке. Я этим не пользуюсь,  критически важные и долгоиграющие приложения пускаю с текстовых консолей  или кроном (завал иксов в этом случае не актуален  :Smile: 

Насколько я помню X разработан на то, чтоб держать несколько сеансов, хотя по умолчанию настраивается 1

(в гентоо на alt f7). Никто не запрещает настроить их несколько (alt f8 ..f12). Валятся они каждая отдельно , не влияя друг на друга.

----------

## bukazoid

 *WI wrote:*   

> Никто не запрещает настроить их несколько (alt f8 ..f12). Валятся они каждая отдельно , не влияя друг на друга.

 

у меня и так 5 (переключать неудобно  :Smile:  )

хочю чтоб при падении моих иксов програмы продолжали работать

и можно было востановить их X11 окна

_

P.S. а как перекинуть окна с одного диснлея на другой ?

пример:

export DISPLAY="server1:0"

xterm&

хочю его перекинуть на DISPLAY="second_server2:0"

естественно програма ничего не должна "подозревать"  :Smile: 

----------

